# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  نقل مباشر لمباراة الزعيم الاولي في دوري رابطة الابطال

## مرهف

*يخوض اليوم السبت 30.يناير.2009
الموافق 4.محرم.1430 هـ 
الزعيم والمارد الاحمر المريخ السوداني 
سيد العاشقين وتاج المحبين
مباراته الاولي في دوري رابطة الابطال الافريقيه 
كل التمنيات للزعيم بفوز كاسح يسعد به قاعدته الجماهيريه
الجارفه ويكون له خير افتتاح للوصول لمنصة التتويج 
وما هذا ببعيد عند الله ولدي اخوان العجب
وما النصر الا من عند العلي القدير 
كل التمنيات بفوز عريض 

تحياتي
...
ابتدأت المباراه المريخ يلبس 
الزي الاحمر الكامل 
التشكيله 
محمد كمال
مجاهد ,بله جابر ,قلق,
طمبل,سفاري,عجب’الزومه,ايداهور
لاسانا,امير دامر
*

----------


## ابو الخير

*نتمني للزعيم فوزا كاسحا 

سوف اكون  معك في النقل المباشر 


*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*تمام يا قدورة ومنتظرنك يا غالي
*

----------


## هيثوما

*بالتوفيق لإخوة العجب وميدو الفنان ....

أتوقعها ثلاثيه وأتمناها خماسيه ...
*

----------


## كونان

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## كونان

*ظووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووط
*

----------


## كونان

*طمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبل 
*

----------


## ابو الخير

*تابعوا علي هذا الرابط


http://www.fomny.com/A-Tv-Soudan.php
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ضربة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*امامية لاتراكو تخرج تماس مع بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أمامية من إيداهور لهيثم طمبل تصل سهلة للحارس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*طمبل يحيكم
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لاسانا أمامية مع إيداهور يخلصها الدفاع للتماس مع الزومة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مجاهد لبلة جابر ومخالفة لصالح المريخ مع بلة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*فاول مع بلة جابر يلعب سفاري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تصل سهلة للحارس محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*فاول مريخي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خطرة يخلصها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*العجب من جهة الشمال للزومة ولمحات فنيات من العجب وتخرج تماس لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*العجب يراوغ بصورة رائعة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس آخر لاتراكو من دامر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*المريخ يمتلك الملعب طولا وعرضا 
وهدف من طمبل في الدقيقه الثانيه 
الدقيقه الان 11من الشوط الاول
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة لاتراكو ضد امير دامر
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*كرة أمامية عالية تصل للحارس محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*محمد كمال مرتبك
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الدقيقة الـ 18 ومازالت النتيجة 1/0 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مجاهد للخلف لسفاري لامير دامر للزومة يتقدم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*جماهير حاشده تملأ استاد الخرطوم 
واستاد الخرطوم ارضيته سيئه للحد البعيد
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*يداية هجمة لاتراكو من الجهة اليسري وتخرج تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسلل علي مهاجم اتراكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أمامية لمحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*متابعة جيدة من اللاعب سفاري تخرج ركلة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*جمال الوالي زعلان عشان شنو ما عارف
؟؟؟
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ركلة مريخية من محمد كمال في الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للمريخ امام منطقة الـ 18
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خطييييييييييييييييرة للعجب يخلصها الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ايداهور اسوأ لاعب في المباراة
والعجب كاد ان يفعلها 
ورودر ضيف شرف المباراة
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ضربة مرمي لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قوووووية تصل لحارس اتراكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*هجمة خطيرة للمريخ تصل ليد الحارس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس لاتراكو مع جونسون
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس من الزومة لسفاري للزومة لطمبل تصل للعجب لقلق ومقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بط في التحضير المريخي وتراخي في الاداء من بعض اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تمريرات خاطئة من لاعبي المريخ في منتصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة جابر كرة عالية تخرج ضربة مرمي لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بلة جابر يمرر عكسية تضل طريقها لخارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*علمنا بسر زعل جمال الوالي الان 
فهو زعلان من كروجر لانه لم يشرك وارغو منذ البدايه 
حكم يا كروجر!!!
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*امامية من لاسانا لإيداهور لمجاهد ولكن طويلة تصل للدفاع
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*هذا الفريق ليس بالسهل.. وربنا يستر مع الدربكة دي.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الاداء في العشر دقائق الاخيرة غير مطمن خالص
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أمامية تصل للحارس محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للمريخ من الجهة اليسري من ملعب أتراكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*وسط المريخ مشلول في العجب ومجاهد وقلق ولاسانا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ملعب استاد الخرطوم سيئ سيئ سيئ 
غبار وعجاج وحاجه تقرف
...
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*السلام عليكم 
يا شباب طمنونا على الزعيم الوضع كيف ؟
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس لاتراكو من الجهة اليمني
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليمني
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة تصل للحارس محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اداء اللاعبين دون الوسط 
كوره اي كلام وتشتت ذهني واضح ولياقه متدنيه 
والله يستر
...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تحرر الفريق الرواندي وبداء يشن بعض الهجمات علي مرمي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*رأسية من إيداهور تصل للحارس
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*السلام عليكم 
يا شباب طمنونا على الزعيم الوضع كيف ؟
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أداء غير مطمئن من لاعبي المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الدقيقة الـ 35 ومازالت النتيجة 1/0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخير

*في عدم تركيز في العشرة دقائق الاخيرة 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*هيثم طمبل مُصاب ويخرج للعلاج خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*طمبل لخارج الملعب اثر احتكاك مع المدافع الاتركاوي
ويعود بالسلامه
...
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة قوية من لاسانا فاني تصل للحارس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تسديدة من لاسانا ويستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس لاتراكو من الجهة اليمني
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*كرة أمامية حلوة من لاسانا لإيداهور يصوبها عالية تخرج ضربة مرمي لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تصويبه قويه من ايداهور لكنها للاسف اي كلام تعلو العارضه
سمح الشوف
...
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة مع هيثم طمبل
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للمريخ من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تسديدة من ايداهور الي المدرجات
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خطييييييييييييييييييييرة وإنفراد يستلمها محمد كمال بخروج موفق بعد إنفراد كامل لمهاجم اتراكو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*محمد كمال ينقذ مرمي المريخ 
من هدف مضمون
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للمريخ في منتصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخير

* 
يوووووووووووووووه جبهة الزمن محتاجة تأمين 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة خطيرة وينقذها محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ضربة مرمي للمريخ.. وأداء باهت من لاعبي المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اداء باهت لم نكن نتوقعه من اللاعبين
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسلل علي اتراكو
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخير

*الدقيقة 39 والنتيجة 1/ صفر للزعيم
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الجمهور بداء يقلق من الاداء المتراخي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*كور طائشة من لاعبي المريخ دون تركيز
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خطييييييييييييييرة من طمبل تخرج ضربة مرمي لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تسديدة من طمبل وتمر للاوت
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للمريخ ويار رب الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخير

* 

هذا الفريق لايستاهن به ... فريق قوي ومنظم 

ولازم من احترااااااااام الخصم 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة مع هيثم طمبل وبطاقة صفراء
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ضربة حرة مباشرة أتمني أن تستثمر كما يجب ويأتي الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نهاية الشوط الأول .. وأداء غير مطمئن من لاعبي المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرة جميلة من عجب لطمبل ينقذها الحارس في اخر لحظة
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخير

* 

انتهي الشوط الاول بتفوق الزعيم 1/ صفر 


*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الاداء غير مطمن والسبب التشكيل الخاطي البداء بيهو كروجر المباراة يجب ان يدخل وارغو بديلا لمجاهد وكليشي بديلا لايدهور
                        	*

----------


## ابو الخير

*ياشباب انا قلبي وقف عدددددددديل ... واداء باهت للمريخ 
*

----------


## ابو الخير

*ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
ووجود وارغو وميدو مهم جدا يا كروجر 
*

----------


## مرهف

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف يتيم للمريخ 
ونرجو ونامل ان يعود لاعبو الزعيم في الشوط الثاني 
اكثر جديه 
وان يعيد كروجر الفاشل حساباته ونتمني ان يكون قد قرأ مجريات الشوط
الاول جيدا 
ونامل ان يتدخل مجلس الاداره حتي لا يترك الحبل علي قارب كروجر 
ونصبح بعدها من النادمين 
اين وارقو ولما ايداهور واين ميدو ولما دامر 
اسئله كثيره تدور بالذهن 
ولكن طالما ان هذا الكرور اسف الكروجر موجود 
فاي خرمجه متوقعه واي احباط جائز 
فلا تندهشوا اذا ما خرجنا متعادلين او حتي خاسرين لا سمح الله 
امام هذا الفريق المغمور 
طالما ان الاداره تتفرج علي خرمجة هذا الفاشل الكروجر
الله يلزمنا الصبر فقط
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*نتمني ان يتحسن الاداء في الشوط الثاني ويحرز المريخ اكثر من هدف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اتراكو سريع وخطير نرجو الحذر وعدم الافراط في الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اداء اللاعبين خلال الشوط الاول 
ايداهور , قلق؟الزومه 
دون الوسط 3من 10
العجب, مجاهد ,دامر 6من 10
محمد كمال 9من 10
بله جابر ,لاسانا 5من 10
طمبل 7من 10
*

----------


## مرهف

*بداية الشوط الثاني ودخول اللاعب
 الضجه استيفن وارغو
بديلا للاعب بدرالدين قلق
*

----------


## مرهف

*ركنيه لاتراكو في بداية الشوط الثاني
وتمر بسلام 
ومخالفه لصالح المريخ وعجب يسدد كره سهله 
يلتقطها حارس اتراكو بكل بساطه
*

----------


## مرهف

*المريخ يحتاج لاحد عشر لاعبا باخلاص وحماس 
الكابتن سفاري حفظه الله 
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 
والوالي طرشق من الزعل 
والجمهور اصيب بالاحباط
*

----------


## مرهف

*الظاهر اني بكتب لنفسي 
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) عبدالقادر خليل, محي الدين طه أحمد, عثمان الشريف, هيثوما, كونان
وقويه من لاسانا يلتقطها حارس مرمي اتراكو
والقائم يرد هدف للعجب من كره ملعوبه ابدع فيها وارغو
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بداية افضل نوعا بعد دخول وورغو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مجاهد لخارج الملعب وركلة تماس لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ضغط عنيف من اتراكو ودربكه في دفاع المريخ
واتوقع دخول كلتشي وعبدالحميد 
والله يستر من السكر ما يرتفع الليله 
مستوي غير متوقع بتاتا 
لا ادري لما هذا التدني في مستويات اللاعبين 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كليشي بديلا للعجب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*كلتشي بديلا للاعب فيصل عجب 
والعجب لم يظهر بمستواه 
اصبح الان ثلاث لاعبين نيجيرين 
في صفوف المريخ 
ايداهور,كلتشي,وارغو
وفرصه هدف تضيع من المريخ 
واللعب منحصر في ملعب فريق المريخ 
والكروجر كان الامر لا يعنيه
لو كنت مكان هذا الكروجر لاخرجت وارغو واحللت بديلا له السعودي 
واول تبديل للفريق الرواندي
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ان شاء الله الهدف الثاني قادم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ايداهور يحرز الهدف الثاني 
في الدقيقه 21من الشوط الثاني
من فرصه بصناعه نيجيريه بين ايداهور وكلتشي يترجمها 
ايداهور لهدف 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ايداهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*هناك هدف قادم لكليشي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*حلووووووووة من كليتشي للآوت
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*سفاري للاسانا فاني
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أمامية طويلة تخرج ضربة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليمني
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اثبتت المباراة ان المريخ قد كسب لاعب جيد جدا 
وهو كلتشي اوسونغو 
واثبتت ايضا بان كروجر ليس المدرب الذي 
يمكن ان يحرز المريخ اي بطوله تحت قيادته 
ففي كل مباراة يتضح لنا بان كروجر مدرب ليس في 
قامة المريخ
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تبادل كرات لاتراكو وضربة مرمي مريخية
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس آخر للمريخ من الجهة اليسري مع الزومة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تبديلات ناجحة حركت الملعب والجماهير
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تبديل في صفوف اتراكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة علي إيداهور
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة يتقدم لوارغو أمامية لكيتشي تصل للحارس سهلة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مخالفة لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة لاتراكو من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الله عليك يا سفاري يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليسري مع الزومة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*راجي بديلاً لإيداهور
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*راجي عبد العاطي بديلا لايداهور
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لاعب من المريخ على الأرض ولاعب اتراكو يخرج الكرة لخارج الملعب بكل روح رياضية
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ضربة مرمي مع حارس اتراكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بطاقة صفراء لموسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*لاسانا يتعرض لاصابة ويخرج للعلاج
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس لاتراكو من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خروج سليم لحارس اتراكو وإستلام الكرة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس لاتراكو من مجاهد
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*هدف لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*هدف قاتل لاتراكو في الدقيقة 37
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*في الدقيقة 37 يسجل أتراكو الهدف الأول له.. هدف جميل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مباراة للنسيان
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مازال شباك المريخ يستقبل الأهداف في أوقات قاتلة من الشوط الثاني من عمر المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*هدف لاتراكو وكان متوقعا 
نتيجة للتراخي الذي يسود بين لاعبي المريخ 
وعدم قراءة كرور الجيده للمباراة 
واذا انتهت المباراة علي هذه النتيجه 
يصبح تأهل المريخ في كف عفريت 
اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*سيندم المريخ كثيراً من هذا الهدف في اللقاء القادم.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*المريخ من خلال هذا الأداء الباهت ربنا يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كليشي ويستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للمريخ .. والشوط الثاني في دقائقه الأخيرة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*روح انهزامية ولاتوجد ادني غيرة علي الشعار
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة عالية من الزومة تخرج ضربة مرمي لاتراكو بعشوائية شديدة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الزومة يسدد في المدرجات
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*حارس أتراكو يحاول تضيع ما تبقي من الوقت.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*يلعب المريخ بدون أي حماس أو حتى خطة واضحة.. وإستلام في أغلب مجريات المباراة مما يتيح الفرصة في تحركات لاعبي اتراكو في كل الخانات.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*الحارس يتحايل لتضييع الوقت
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تمريرة خاطئة من مجاهد
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الوقت بدل الضائع خمس دقائق.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*وورغو  يستجيب لاستفزاز المدافع ويخرج عن طوره
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لعب عشوائي من لاعبي المريخ..
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليمني مع بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*فاول مريخي مع بلة جابر
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*إستلام واضح من لاعبي المريخ.. وهجمات خطرة لاتراكو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مرة أخري الزومة وعلاقته بالكشفات.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع والنتيجة 2/1 للمريخ.. نتيجة باهتة.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نقل لاعب من ارتكو لخارج الملعب.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ من الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للمريخ يا رب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*النتيجة النهائية تقدم المريخ بهدفي طمبل وايداهور مقابل هدف لاتراكو الرواندي
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نهاية المباراة علي هذه النتيجة الغير مطمئنة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !.
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*قبل المباراه اعلن مدرب اتراكو تحديه لفريق المريخ 
ولم ياخذ كروجر تحدي وتصريحات المدرب الرواندي ماخذ الجد 
ويبدو ان المدرب الرواندي قد افلح ووفق في تصريحه 
وقد ساعده لاعبيه 
وانتهاء المباراة بتقدم المريخ بهدفي طمبل وايداهور مقابل هدف لاتراكو 
وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
بمستواهم العالي وقراءتهم الجيده للمباراة 
وهمتهم وحماسهم 
وعلي النقيض منهم اتي لاعبي المريخ منتفخي الاوداج 
بعد ان نالوا جرعات عاليه من التخدير الاعلامي الغير مسؤول 
فاذا كان هذا مستوي وارغو الذي شاهدناه فيا اسفي علي 
ما انفق فيه من ملايين الدولارات 
اما الزومه فحدث ولا حرج 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مافي كلام نقوله غير 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*نتمني ان يعي الجهاز الفني خطوط الضعف والقوة في هذا الفريق 
الذي يلعب كرة منظمة ويمتاز بروح قتالية كبيرة ولياقة بدنية عالية 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نلتقي إن شاء الله في مباراة أخري والمريخ في أحسن حالاته ويزيل هذه الغشاوة .. ويطمئن قاعدته قبل مباراة الرد.. والتى لن تكون سهلة عليه.. خاصةً وهذا الفريق يقدم مباراة سهلة وسريعة وتحركات لاعبيه المزعجة. 
ألف مبروك لكل عشاق الزعيم .. وبالإمكان القول.. شئ أحسن من لا شئ.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*
والله الحال مايطمن وتبقي مصيبة لو خرجنا من الدور التمهيدي 
اللهم لانسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيـــــــــــــــــــــه 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*كرووووووووووووووجر يعبث بفريق احلام الامة المريخية 
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

